# ?



## Teamdye5 (Jan 23, 2012)

what is overclocking exactly. i am a complete noobieopcorn:opcorn:opcorn:


----------



## Basementgeek (Feb 7, 2005)

Hi:

This should do it:

Overclocking - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia

BG


----------



## Tyree (May 10, 2009)

OC'ing basically increases the speed of the PC which is pretty much pointless with the stock speeds of modern CPU's.


----------

